# Plus de réseau Free avec iPad3 sous iOS6



## Perahim (20 Septembre 2012)

Je n'avais pas remarqué le problème depuis hier soir, l'iPad étant sous WiFi. Mais cet après-midi, alors que j'ai bien d'indiqué "iill Free 3G" (avec 3 ou 4 barres...) en haut à gauche, les apps qui cherchent à se connecter me disent qu'il n'y a pas de réseau du tout.

Je sais que le réseau Free n'est pas génial, mais quand même. J'ai rebooté, fait une recherche manuelle (tous les principaux réseaux sont détectés), alors je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi, malgré une réception normale, les apps ne se connectent pas.

Une idée s'il vous plaît ?


----------



## Perahim (20 Septembre 2012)

J'ai rajouté le nom du point d'accès (Free, dans données cellulaires / nom du point d'accès), et ça fonctionne. Très bizarre, du coup je doute que ce soit seulement ça le problème.

En plus, il y aurait une mise à jour de Free en 13.1 avec iOS6, et pour moi il reste en 13.0 et ne veut pas se mettre à jour...

Bizarre, bizarre...


----------



## Perahim (20 Septembre 2012)

C'est presque certain que le problème venait de la mise à jour iOS6, car auparavant, le réseau fonctionnait correctement (enfin, pas une formule 1 avec Free en 3G, mais ça dépanne quand il n'y a pas de WiFi). 
On va voir dans les prochains jours.


----------

